# Fear the gay chicken



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 10, 2007)

ftgc

 

*NSFW*


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## squanto (Aug 10, 2007)

f33r


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2007)

# nine


----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

bacock ... ehhhh is there something else?  just a rooster and some dude sayin' bacock? hummm bacock.  bacock?  hmmmm bacock.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> bacock ... ehhhh is there something else?  just a rooster and some dude sayin' bacock? hummm bacock.  bacock?  hmmmm bacock.



if that is what you think he says....

*edit* hahahah it is what he says, that makes it even more randomly amusing hahahahahah damnit

and yes, that is it, leaves more to be desired from the gay chicken doesnt it?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> if that is what you think he says....
> 
> *edit* hahahah it is what he says, that makes it even more randomly amusing hahahahahah damnit
> 
> and yes, that is it, leaves more to be desired from the gay chicken doesnt it?


errrruuhhhh desired?  Not the word I'dda used there.

Okay so Texas is all rough and redneck rt?  We have the Republic of Texas biker rally every year here in Austin.  50,000 to 75,000 bikers show up from all over the country for the weekend.  Downtown gets closed off to all but motorcycle traffic.  

The gays a few years ago decided they liked it sooooo much that they also scheduled their gay pride march on the Saturday ... smack dab in the middle of the biker rally.  So we have all these hard core biker looking mofos and these little tweeters running around in drag trying to blow drunk bikers.  Then of course the parade comes down the middle of it all.  Rainbow flags, open limos stuffed with cross dressers playing copacabana music tossing flowers at the bikers.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> errrruuhhhh desired?  Not the word I'dda used there.
> 
> Okay so Texas is all rough and redneck rt?  We have the Republic of Texas biker rally every year here in Austin.  50,000 to 75,000 bikers show up from all over the country for the weekend.  Downtown gets closed off to all but motorcycle traffic.
> 
> The gays a few years ago decided they liked it sooooo much that they also scheduled their gay pride march on the Saturday ... smack dab in the middle of the biker rally.  So we have all these hard core biker looking mofos and these little tweeters running around in drag trying to blow drunk bikers.  Then of course the parade comes down the middle of it all.  Rainbow flags, open limos stuffed with cross dressers playing copacabana music tossing flowers at the bikers.



hahahahah what is the murder rate for that day alone in Austin?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> hahahahah what is the murder rate for that day alone in Austin?


Not so much the murder rate as the beat-up homo rate.  There is a bunch of gay bashing that gets done.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Not so much the murder rate as the beat-up homo rate.  There is a bunch of gay bashing that gets done.



Id bet

you think the village people single handedly "ruined" the biker image, and made it a gay trend?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Id bet
> 
> you think the village people single handedly "ruined" the biker image, and made it a gay trend?


 ... you think the biker image is a gay trend?  Tell the next biker you see that he is a gay trend.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... you think the biker image is a gay trend?  Tell the next biker you see that he is a gay trend.




well I didnt mean it like that...but there is the leather chapped leather hatted image burning in my mind, and many others that ruined the biker image, not completely, more like took a jab at it....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

... DOMS I'm heading over to isohunt right now ...


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 10, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> ftgc
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*



http://www.a1freesoundeffects.com/popular2552/shotgun.wav


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> http://www.a1freesoundeffects.com/popular2552/shotgun.wav



*Forbidden Link*​ *This error page occurs since the webpage you were visiting has a direct link to our sound effects.*​ *You may also be BANNED because of the high amount of bandwidth from using our website.*​ *Direct Links:  *Please contact the webpage owner to stop hot linking to our website...that is known as bandwidth stealing....any website that uses that uses a direct link will be dealt with immediately!!!​ *High Bandwidth Use: *The extreme amount of bandwidth usage has exceeded our website's limits and we've banned your use to allow others to sample our sounds.​ *BUY OUR 890 SOUND EFFECTS ON CD*​


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 10, 2007)

Stupid "a1freesoundeffects" aren't so free. I'd like to shove their sound effects up their ass. Mods just delete, thanks in advance.

: )

P.S. Stupid Internet. : (


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> ftgc
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*



Are you trying to tell us something? You post a lot of gay stuff. This is funny but the super heroes were just disturbing. We won't think of you any differently if you just come out with it. Seriously.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> Stupid "a1freesoundeffects" aren't so free. I'd like to shove their sound effects up their ass. Mods just delete, thanks in advance.
> 
> : )
> 
> P.S. Stupid Internet. : (


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Are you trying to tell us something? You post a lot of gay stuff. This is funny but the super heroes were just disturbing. We won't think of you any differently if you just come out with it. Seriously.



Ill kill you.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Ill kiss you.



  ... you came out faster than anyone woulda expected


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... you came out faster than anyone woulda expected



NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNnooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOo!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNnooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 11, 2007)

I was framed


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2007)

_"If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them." Leviticus 20:13._
_
"Were they ashamed when they had committed abomination? nay, they were not at all ashamed, neither could they blush: therefore they shall fall among them that fall: at the time that I visit them they shall be cast down, saith the LORD." Jeremiah 6:15.





_


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2007)

The laser beams drilling through his head is missing ...


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Aug 11, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> The laser beams drilling through his head is missing ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> Ill kill you.



With gayness?


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol when you guys opened up the gay chicken link.  How long did you listen to it?  Im finding it hard to shut off lol.


----------

